# 5 hp outboard



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My oldest brother is looking to buy a "new" 4 stroke outboard and is leaning toward Nissan, Yamaha or Mercury. The HP he desires is between a 4 and 8 and he will be pushing a 14 ft. flat bottom aluminum boat. He is not an adventurous type and watches the weather closely while fishing. 
Do any of you have a preference as to the make and size of outboard kicker you have on your boat? They all seem to be close to specs and price.
Thanks in advance for any info you might have. I did find a forum where Merc wasn't getting too good of reviews for their portable outboards.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We have a 9.9 Bigfoot Merc 4 stroke kicker. We've never had an issue. Well if there was an issue it was like 5-6 years ago couldn't keep it running when we put in idle...contacted Lee's in Hyrum and he said put some Sea Foam in gas and run her up...never an issue since. I'll also say we always take our boat in for pre-season checkups on the main and kicker at Lee's. As with anything preventive maintenance is the key, filters, oil changes, water pumps etc.

So if I had to recommend a motor it would be Mercury all the way. The 9.9 I see not within the HP range but recommend looking at the 9.9 kickers...we can get ours down to almost under 1MPH...but have a bow mount now for that.

However Bears Butt we're biased towards Mercurys and ensuring up keep and preventive maintenance. Good Luck to your oldest brother and IMO the 4 stroke Mercs are the best...maybe contact Lee and ask for his input he's always willing to go the extra mile and providing very sound advise and recommendations including he does have Mercs on his show room floor I believe in HPs under the 9.9. here's a link to Lees Marine...give a call as ya just never know...again good luck to your oldest brother on finding a motor....

http://www.leesmarinesvc.com/


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks K2, I'll give them a call. Usually though you get a biased view from the sellers of the motors with all of them saying the same things "I sell these because they are the very best" etc. He has been to a couple of dealers, one in Smithfield and another in Clearfield. I just thought I could post up on here and get some first hand info from actual users of the motors. His boat is rated for a 7.5 max and beings how his boat is older, I doubt there were 4 stroke motors out at that time. The heavier weight of a 4 stroke would probably mean his max hp would be less than 7.5 (just my guess). Thanks for the response.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Lee may have lower HP...having CRS now-a-days I do recall back in March this year he may have had lower HP on the floor possibly 5HP. I wish your bother success and total satisfaction in whatever he chooses. IMHO Lee will be straight up especially with what your brothers boat is and its capacity...Lees is top notch by us second to none and I can only hope he (sure he will) provides guidance and recommendations fit to your brothers needs and boat. Please keep us posted on this as I'll be very curious. Most who know me know I don't just flap trap about a product or service someone provides without first hand and/or eye-ball-to-eye ball if local experience. If it works and we're pleased I'll let others know if it sucks and folks ask I'll also post up our personal experiences on whatever. GOOD LUCK KEEP US POSTED Bears Butt... :!: :!:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've only had a boat for a little while so I can't say what is best, but I push my 14 footer with a 9.9 Mercury. It works great. I also have an electric trolling motor, but the gas motor slows right down when trolling so I mostly just use that. 

The reason I would say to get as much hp as you can is because you want something that can get you off the water if need be. Those little boats can really get pushed around in the wind. The size of the motor might make a difference in getting in safely someday (knock on wood).


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I totally agree BirdDogger, my only issue with him picking up a larger motor is the weight. It's listed as a max hp of 7.5, but the age of the boat tells me if it was listed today it would probably only list out with maybe a 5 hp, 4 stroke.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If the boat is old and you are not sure about getting a 7.5 HP motor for it, you may want to look at a newer used boat and motor. Probably get both for a lot less than the cost of the new motor.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, my brother ended up with an 8 hp Honda 4 stroke and it runs very well. A 1995 second hand motor, but all I had to do was change the engine oil and the grease in the foot.
He paid $1,000 for it and I think he is going to be one happy guy. I can't believe how quiet it runs.
Thanks to all for the input and comments.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

GREAT Bears Butt hope brother enjoys many fun times on the water. We'll agree them 4 strokes are very quiet. I have to ask though...Hows the water pump pee stream...good and solid...be mindful of the water pump may need a lookee-see. You didn't mention if you looked at it so have to ask. A couple good friends of ours...well same basic size motor and the primary motor both gents had water pumps so out earlier this season...so watch that pee stream.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You shouldn't go wrong with that; it is amazing that something 17 years old is still that expensive.


----------

